# Stihl 660



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I've found a used 660 for sale locally and was considering going and taking a look at it.
I was wondering if anyone new what the compression should be and what an acceptable value (low end) is for a Magnum model.

Also, the ad states: "Has newer aftermarket top end".

What exactly does that mean? It's been rebuilt? It does look pretty rough saw. I just don't want to buy someones commercially used worn out saw that I'd have to have in the shop a lot.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

What you found is a top of the Stihl line chain saw, which new is priced out at about $1200 USD. It is the professional model with more power to weight ratio, magnesium housing, side chain tensioner, and a few other items. Although "it looks pretty rough", consider taking it to a Stihl dealer to get it checked out, but only if the price is within your budget and you will get some serious use out of that saw! Be safe.


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

Few things....... That saw is a beast. Compression should be around 140???? With new rebuild but definitely over 100. See what top end is in it. You can get an overbore kit for them for more power, some guys put them in for that reason so it may not have been blown up either. Depending on what the saw looks like, even in rough looking shape I would say you're looking at a 600-700 dollar saw if well used but mechanically sound. If its low on compression or blown up its still worth at least 300 IMO. I own one.....leant it out and it came back blown up from bad gas. I think it cost me about 125 dollars for a rebuild kit from baileys and it runs like a champ. 

Like said above that saw retails for around 1200 so keep that in the back of your head when checking it out.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Go to know...for next time. The saw was gone in less than half a day. I want to do slabs someday because the new place I'm cutting firewood in, I run across lot of logs too big for my saw that eventually get burned up. I'm always afraid I'm going to get stuck with a dog someone is trying to unload. Low prices always attract my attention.

There's another 066 for a little more, I may go and look at. It's obviously older being a 066 (and not 660).


----------



## FishFactory (Nov 8, 2013)

066 still a solid saw. Can't go wrong with that either. I am a saw junkie....I have a 210, 250, 044, 440 and a 660. By far my favorite is my 440, that thing is an animal. I do 99% of my cutting with that. You can comfortably run a 28" on it although I prefer the 20". I go between a 28" and a 36" on the 660, rarely do I need to go that big but its nice in big timber.


----------

